# Stranger Things - Series 2



## Fez909 (Jul 29, 2017)

Trailer. No other words neccesary.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 30, 2017)

A good trailer is an art in itself, and this one is just plain fucking awesome.

Although I noted some commentary on it elsewhere that didn't connect the initial Vincent Price voiceover with Michael Jackson's _Thriller. _"What!?", I thought, and then I realised that the commentators were likely not even born when that came out, and didn't stay up late to watch the debut on Channel 4. *sigh*


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 30, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> A good trailer is an art in itself, and this one is just plain fucking awesome.


Agree 100%.

Won't comment on the millenials lack of knowledge of Wacko. I feel like I'm at that age where I'm straddling old and young, so it would be hard to criticise while I can sympathise.

Anyway, this looks fucking amazing! Can't wait. October, I believe.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 30, 2017)

Dear God. They made another one? Utterly charmless, in stark contrast to the movies it draws inspiration from.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 30, 2017)

stop trolling


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 30, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Dear God. They made another one? Utterly charmless, in stark contrast to the movies it draws inspiration from.



Good luck with that.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 30, 2017)

I guess October is when I reactivate my Netflix account, binge watch the whole thing, then cancel the account again.

I actually really hate 80s nostalgia, too, yet somehow I thought the first series was the best thing I've seen on TV in a decade.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 31, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Trailer. No other words neccesary.




omg that was amazing. And how is a trailer so scary?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2017)

I believe the word is "stoked"


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2017)

And without giving spoilers away for those who don't want to watch the trailer...

Yay!


----------



## Saffy (Jul 31, 2017)

I am so excited and looking forward to watching series 2.
Infact, my whole family is. It's one of those series that everyone in my house loves.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 31, 2017)

I'll give it a miss. I watched the first series and thought nothing of it. The kids were really annoying and I was hoping the monster would get them. And no one gave a fuck about the girl with glasses who went missing. Not one single fuck


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2017)

nogojones said:


> I'll give it a miss. I watched the first series and thought nothing of it. The kids were really annoying and I was hoping the monster would get them. And no one gave a fuck about the girl with glasses who went missing. Not one single fuck


Get out of here with your virtue-signalling and your faux-concern. If _you _really cared, you'd have at least remembered her name


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 31, 2017)

How many more sleeps?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 31, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> How many more sleeps?



88, assuming a normal sleeping pattern and it's released on Netflix UK at a sensible time of the day.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 31, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Get out of here with your virtue-signalling and your faux-concern. If _you _really cared, you'd have at least remembered her name


Whenever her name was mentioned after she vanished everyone in this house said "Who?"


----------



## Crispy (Oct 23, 2017)

Rewatching S1 in preparation. It loses something the second time round cos you know what's coming. Still fantastic though. The end of E3, with Peter Gabriel's cover of Heroes: goosebumps.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 23, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Rewatching S1 in preparation. It loses something the second time round cos you know what's coming. Still fantastic though. The end of E3, with Peter Gabriel's cover of Heroes: goosebumps.



We are rewatching S1 this week in prep too


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 23, 2017)

Am officially buzzing. Next weekend is gonna be bingey af. 
Looking forward to seeing the acting, it was uniformly terrific, especially Millie Bobby Brown who managed to shine despite such talent elsewhere in the cast.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 23, 2017)

Is it going to be a one a week jobbie, or a binge drop?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 23, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Is it going to be a one a week jobbie, or a binge drop?


All in one go


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 23, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Is it going to be a one a week jobbie, or a binge drop?



Ohhhh I presumed it would be one a week a binge would be amazing though


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 23, 2017)

S☼I said:


> All in one go



❤❤


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2017)

S☼I said:


> All in one go


I wish they wouldn't do that. we need to get back to once a week watching.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I wish they wouldn't do that. we need to get back to once a week watching.


Watch one a week then.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I wish they wouldn't do that. we need to get back to once a week watching.



Why?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Watch one a week then.


shouldn't need saying.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Why?


cos bingeing is a shit way to watch a tv serial properly. I used to do it, but when I started watching Fargo and had to wait a week between episodes, it made the experience more satisfying and intense. You had time to think about how the plot and characters were developing and discuss it with others. Not so with bingeing.
Twin Peaks is another example of a good tv show that wouldn't be the same if binged. No time to digest things properly


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Watch one a week then.


i would if i had the will power


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> cos bingeing is a shit way to watch a tv serial properly. I used to do it, but when I started watching Fargo and had to wait a week between episodes, it made the experience more satisfying and intense. You had time to think about how the plot and characters were developing and discuss it with others. Not so with bingeing.



I disagree, I like to binge until my eyes bleed. Plus my recall of previous episodes is not great if I watch a week by week basis.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 23, 2017)

I feel like there's room for a mixed approach. Release them in batches, week by week.

One often isn't enough, especially if it's a shit episide, or whatever. 

The entire thing being dumped does have the disadvantages that OU mentioned. Even if you're disciplined enough to watch one a week, you still can't read about it online or chat to others, because you'll be worried about spoilers and maybe at different points of the series.

Dump 2/3 a week and you get the best of both worlds. Enough to binge on, and still everyone roughly at the same place.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> i would if i had the will power


It's hardly the series's fault you're weak-willed, is it? 

Pretty much everything I watch on TV is weekly but this doesn't cover every night so it'll be nice to watch 3 a night over the weekend.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2017)

S☼I said:


> It's hardly the series's fault you're weak-willed, is it?
> .


No, but they could eke it out so everyone's on the same page. They do it on Netflix for Better Call Saul, and I'm sure they do it for others.
ETA: Star Trek too


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2017)

the only people who want to bring back weekly format are advertisers and those who can't control their viewing. And those nostalgic for a time past where the weekly watch was an event


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2017)

they do it with star trek because CBS and advertising


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> the only people who want to bring back weekly format are advertisers and those who can't control their viewing. And those nostalgic for a time past where the weekly watch was an event


that was great though, I remember with Twin Peaks the first time round, that sweet anticipation, the buzz about it the next morning. Time taken to digest and understand complex plots. Bring back the weekly tv serial!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 23, 2017)

It's the sort of thing you just HAVE to know what's next, though. Like reading a gripping novel in one go, like Steven King etc. Once a week is ok for Discovery cos it's not exciting exactly. I like bingeing series too, I watched the first 3 series of Thrones over a few nights, and The Wire over a month.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 23, 2017)

I have never heard of this, but feel it worth mentioning (to those who are clearly interested in this televisual enterprise) that a free iOS (and perhaps android) game was released a week or two back, to mark the launch.

I wouldn’t usually push free games, as they tend to have a mercenary approach to monetisation (spam, ads, energy timers, wait to play, incentivisation to buy currencies, blah). But this appears to be an actual free decent / “premium” game. Ie, no monetisation strategy.

So, yeah. If you like this programme, perhaps you might like the app. (I DLed it, but never opened it, and then deleted it. Bc I have no idea what the prog is about, the word “puzzle” was in the description, and I needed to free up space).

Stranger Things: The Game on the App Store

^^^ uk App Store link.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 23, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> the only people who want to bring back weekly format are advertisers and those who can't control their viewing. And those nostalgic for a time past where the weekly watch was an event



Watercoolers for goalposts etc


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2017)

S☼I said:


> It's the sort of thing you just HAVE to know what's next, though. Like reading a gripping novel in one go, like Steven King etc. Once a week is ok for Discovery cos it's not exciting exactly. I like bingeing series too, I watched the first 3 series of Thrones over a few nights, and The Wire over a month.


I've done that myself and it's certainly not a waste of time. But the level of detail in something like The Wire - you're not gonna get that properly from bingeing over a month.
(anyway, I seem to lack the concentration to watch more of an hour of any tv these days, so bingeing is not really an option any more - unless once a night counts as bingeing)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I've done that myself and it's certainly not a waste of time. But the level of detail in something like The Wire - you're not gonna get that properly from bingeing over a month.
> (anyway, I seem to lack the concentration to watch more of an hour of any tv these days, so bingeing is not really an option any more - unless you once a night counts as bingeing)


So what are you moaning about?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2017)

S☼I said:


> So what are you moaning about?


Netflix releasing whole TV series in one go.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Netflix releasing whole TV series in one go.


have you no self-control? when watching things like that, like all the walter presents stuff, it's much more fun to watch it bit by bit, rather than bingeing. why not simply say on wednesday, for instance, you'll watch one stranger things - and keep to it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> have you no self-control? when watching things like that, like all the walter presents stuff, it's much more fun to watch it bit by bit, rather than bingeing. why not simply say on wednesday, for instance, you'll watch one stranger things - and keep to it?


No. Other people binge and then spoilerise it for those of us who want to do it PROPERLY


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2017)

its good that shows are becoming less episodic- take TNG for example. That show had SOME arcs but by and large people in the prog came to the next show as new, just another day on the Enterprise, 'lets have an adventure. Stargate, new planet, new alines every week.
with modern TV you actually get better drama, a better quality of story can be told because its treated as singular piece. 
So you check how tired you are/what time you have to be up and take it in film lengths. 2-3 episodes a night.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> No. Other people binge and then spoilerise it for those of us who want to do it PROPERLY




don't read those threads then. it's not rocket science. i avoided the got one because i was waiting to be given the episodes on a usb. don't feel i lost out in any way because of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> don't read those threads then. it's not rocket science.


i wasn't talking about this place, but on other social media and in actual real life, where it comes up in conversation


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2017)

the only ones I say should stay as they are is Doctor Who and Bake off and Strictly. Thats family tele


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 23, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> I have never heard of this, but feel it worth mentioning (to those who are clearly interested in this televisual enterprise) that a free iOS (and perhaps android) game was released a week or two back, to mark the launch.
> 
> I wouldn’t usually push free games, as they tend to have a mercenary approach to monetisation (spam, ads, energy timers, wait to play, incentivisation to buy currencies, blah). But this appears to be an actual free decent / “premium” game. Ie, no monetisation strategy.
> 
> ...


Apparently it's really good, but if you haven't seen ST series 1, don't play the game as it basically spoils the plot.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> i wasn't talking about this place, but on other social media and in actual real life, where it comes up in conversation


irl you could of course say 'i haven't seen that yet, i'm rationing myself' or similar to head off the discussions.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> irl you could of course say 'i haven't seen that yet, i'm rationing myself' or similar to head off the discussions.


I'd rather Netflix released their episodes once a week instead


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2017)

Binge watching can kill you!
How Unhealthy Is Binge Watching? Press Pause, and Read On | Reader's Digest


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> I disagree, I like to binge until my eyes bleed. Plus my recall of previous episodes is not great if I watch a week by week basis.


Stop binge watching TV shows. Immediately


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 23, 2017)

I tend not to watch more than 2 eps of anything per session. Mostly I will watch one ep of 2 or 3 different shows per sitting....

I manage to avoid spoilers through generally avoiding people....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Stop binge watching TV shows. Immediately


I'm watching telly, not studying for a fucking degree in it.


----------



## pogofish (Oct 23, 2017)

Binge, then watch it again at your leisure..!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2017)

pogofish said:


> Binge, then watch it again at your leisure..!


That's probably the best option, though I don't really have time to watch things a second time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2017)

S☼I said:


> I'm watching telly, not studying for a fucking degree in it.


Calm down, we're just talking about how we prefer to consume our telly.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2017)

misleading article headline of the day:
Great news, everyone: Binge-watching TV is good for you

turns out the study referenced refers to the difference in watching quality drama OR non fiction, not on how you watch it. Clickbait


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Calm down, we're just talking about how we prefer to consume our telly.


I'm not cross or even exasperated; I'm just amused at your ability to complain about stuff that doesn't really matter. You could start an argument with Buddha.


----------



## T & P (Oct 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> i wasn't talking about this place, but on other social media and in actual real life, where it comes up in conversation


Your friends and colleagues must be real inconsiderate dicks. I've never in my entire life had anyone spoil a film or TV series for me, as the thing people with two cell brains rubbed together do is ask first if you have seen the latest episode of XXXX.


----------



## pogofish (Oct 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> That's probably the best option, though I don't really have time to watch things a second time.



Generally, I'd agree with you but Stranger Things is notable exception.  There are so many great little touches in it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2017)

S☼I said:


> I'm not cross or even exasperated; I'm just amused at your ability to complain about stuff that doesn't really matter. You could start an argument with Buddha.


sorry, you swore, so it made you sound annoyed. 
I think it does matter though. Bingeing is not a 'good' word, is it?


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Binge watching can kill you!
> How Unhealthy Is Binge Watching? Press Pause, and Read On | Reader's Digest


How dare you assume I sit down to watch telly!!111


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> How dare you assume I sit down to watch telly!!111


on your phone on the bus?


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> on your phone on the bus?


No, I binge my series while doing marathon training, like so:


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2017)

It's out! Torrents are up already


----------



## T & P (Oct 27, 2017)

As all episodes are out at once, may I suggest when we post spoilers we also specify the episode in question? I’m sure that’d go without saying for most of us anyway...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 27, 2017)

Just seen episode one. 
Brilliant.
Not really a spoiler but 



Spoiler



I did the campest ever excited clap at the end of episode one.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 27, 2017)

Loved the first series! My sister called me a while ago and said I remind her a lot of the Winona Ryder person...(i used to get that in my younger days...)) But what she actually meant was, slightly dowdy older person who dresses like a librarian >>true dat!


----------



## T & P (Oct 27, 2017)

Review me are too and apparently S2 really takes off after the first few eps- not that the early eps are said to be bad.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2017)

made it to episode 4 last night and its great


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 28, 2017)

On Ep 3, and really enjoying this. However (only a spoiler for casting)



Spoiler



I can only see Sean Astin as Sam Gamgee, which is a little jarring at times[/quote]


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2017)

I feel you on that. Also, his head is a cube

The winston/venkman argument made me chuckle also. Theres some decent moments of light relief as well as the moments of poignancy



Spoiler: stuff



when nancy is at barbs house having dinner and has to leave the table to go and sob in private


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 28, 2017)

Farrah Fawcett Spray is no V05 Mega-hold.


----------



## T & P (Oct 28, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Netflix releasing whole TV series in one go.


Your reasoning is akin to someone demanding beer in every pub in Britain is sold in half pint glasses only because he can’t handle a full pint and is incapable of ordering a half pint for himself.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2017)

T & P said:


> Your reasoning is akin to someone demanding beer in every pub in Britain is sold in half pint glasses only because he can’t handle a full pint and is incapable of ordering a half pint for himself.


More like demanding a pint at a time rather than a whole keg


----------



## T & P (Oct 28, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> More like demanding a pint at a time rather than a whole keg


But still trying to impose your drinking habits on everyone in the country because you lack self control.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 28, 2017)

Am I the only person that didn't think stranger things was all that? Good start but got super dull. I feel like I must have missed something.


----------



## T & P (Oct 28, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Am I the only person that didn't think stranger things was all that? Good start but got super dull. I feel like I must have missed something.


It’s very unlike you to be unimpressed by something most people  thought to be great, Atomic Suplex


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 28, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Am I the only person that didn't think stranger things was all that? Good start but got super dull. I feel like I must have missed something.


No, most likely you are not.   You're just one of the ones who want to say it to people who are enjoying it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 28, 2017)

Someone tell me what car Billy drives


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 28, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Someone tell me what car Billy drives


Guessing a Plymouth Fury...probably wrong?


----------



## T & P (Oct 28, 2017)

Fuck me, episode 8 is good...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 28, 2017)

It's a Chevrolet Camaro apparently


----------



## moomoo (Oct 28, 2017)

We’re up to episode 3. Omg. It’s amazing!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 28, 2017)

Halfway thru ep. 5. Just keeps getting better


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 28, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Halfway thru ep. 5. Just keeps getting better


This is an awesome episode, just watched it.  Get off the net!


----------



## T & P (Oct 28, 2017)

Episode 8 update. The best one of the entire two seasons and then some IMVHO (not counting ep. 9 which I haven’t seen yet). Just superb.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 28, 2017)

Finished it. Loved it.


----------



## T & P (Oct 29, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Finished it. Loved it.


Same here. And same here.



Spoiler



Question is, do we want a third series? The very last shot felt forced and gratuitous and was clearly just inserted to justify further seasons being produced. Much as i’ve enjoyed the two seasons it’s probably best to end it here.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 29, 2017)

T & P said:


> Same here. And same here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



They'd need to move beyond the confines of Hawkins. I dunno, hard to make that work with the kids still being school-age


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 29, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> No, most likely you are not.   You're just one of the ones who want to say it to people who are enjoying it.


With this new one up, I wondered if I should watch the last one again. Was probably a bit tipsy through it last time, so maybe I missed something? It looked nice, and it certainly wasn't bad, but I don't quite get the almost universal uber love. Correct me if I am wrong, but it seemed to follow a science fiction plot but then seemed to go all 'magic', and wot not.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 29, 2017)

. . . But yeah, the love in featured on this thread over series two seems convincing enough to watch it. . . As long as you didn't all also love harry potter, lord of the rings or that thrones tv thing.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 29, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> . . . But yeah, the love in featured on this thread over series two seems convincing enough to watch it. . . As long as you didn't all also love harry potter, lord of the rings or that thrones tv thing.



Not a Potter fan, Love LotR (but not The Hobbit films) and Game of Thrones is possibly the greatest thing ever.

Unless HBO decides to do Steven Erikson's Malazan books.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 29, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Not a Potter fan, Love LotR (but not The Hobbit films) and Game of Thrones is possibly the greatest thing ever.


Humm, not a convincing argument.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 29, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Humm, not a convincing argument.



Fair enough; if you like your Stephen Kings, your ETs, Goonies etc - chances are you'll probably enjoy Stranger Things.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 29, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> . . . But yeah, the love in featured on this thread over series two seems convincing enough to watch it. . . As long as you didn't all also love harry potter, lord of the rings or that thrones tv thing.


I do love those things...but this, as Krtek says, has far more in common with Stephen King than anything. In fact he could have written it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 29, 2017)

Yup.   Loved that.

More please.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Yup.   Loved that.
> 
> More please.


another 2 series to come, if IMDb is to be trusted


----------



## T & P (Oct 29, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> another 2 series to come, if IMDb is to be trusted


I noticed that. Not sure if that’s to be trusted. I hope not anyway. Follow-up instalments should be written up only if the writer feels the overall story merits it. To commission two new series just on the premise that past ones were popular is shit IMO.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2017)

T & P said:


> I noticed that. Not sure if that’s to be trusted. I hope not anyway. Follow-up instalments should be written up only if the writer feels the overall story merits it. To commission two new series just on the premise that past ones were popular is shit IMO.


especially with a young cast like that
Wiki: "In August 2017, Executive producers Shawn Levy and Dan Cohen expressed developing a season 3 and 4, commenting that they're in "the very earliest stage of breaking story for Season 3"
Stranger Things Season 3 Already in the Works — And Season 4, Too?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 29, 2017)

It's just going to end up like eerie Indiana.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2017)

Spoiler: I just wanna know



where Will's getting all that ketamine


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 30, 2017)

Finished about 20 minutes ago. Percolating.

Although:


Spoiler: One quick thing



When El and Hopper were hugging after she closed the gate, I genuinely thought "well it's nice they're back together, but she doesn't have a social security number or birth certificate or anything; at some point that's going to become an issue". I may have even said it out loud to an otherwise empty flat  





Spoiler: Sod it, one more thing



While overall I liked it and the last two eps made up for a lot, it did feel like it suffered a bit from "sequel must be bigger" syndrome. Las season there was one monster, the threat was to the characters; this time we're back to 'world ending' threats.

Also, one of the things I liked about the first season was how all the different groups of characters came to the revelation on their own, and then came together at the end. I know you couldn't really have such a detecting element to this one, but the dynamics between the characters seemed off-kilter. People were ganging up, splitting off, going it alone, coming back together. Not sure how I felt about that.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 30, 2017)

Oh, but I'm also with Orang Utan with the full series dump thing: you do miss something by not having time between episodes to dwell and ruminate with mates and randoms on the internet. Bingeing is quite an isolated affair.

The longer you leave it the harder it is to avoid spoilers, too, as everyone else starts to talk about it.

And yes, I know this conversation happened a while ago and now everyone wants to talk about S2, but I had to avoid this whole thread until I'd seen it all, so all you in favour of the full series dump only have yourselves to blame


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 30, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh, but I'm also with Orang Utan with the full series dump thing: you do miss something by not having time between episodes to dwell and ruminate with mates and randoms on the internet. Bingeing is quite an isolated affair.
> 
> The longer you leave it the harder it is to avoid spoilers, too, as everyone else starts to talk about it.
> 
> And yes, I know this conversation happened a while ago and now everyone wants to talk about S2, but I had to avoid this whole thread until I'd seen it all, so all you in favour of the full series dump only have yourselves to blame


If only there was a simple solution to this...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> If only there was a simple solution to this...


This one's doing well so far


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 30, 2017)

Yeah, I saw that thread. I like the idea, but I did think a thread per episode would be difficult somewhere like urban, and would maybe work better somewhere like Reddit.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 30, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> If only there was a simple solution to this...


If by "well" you mean hardly any discussion, a few spoilered comments and posts from a fella who didn't like the first series....then, yep. It's one for the Urban Classic Threads List


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 30, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, I saw that thread. I like the idea, but I did think a thread per episode would be difficult somewhere like urban, and would maybe work better somewhere like Reddit.


Why difficult?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 30, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Why difficult?


Simply too many threads; three or four seasons on the go at the same time and threads on other subjects would never get a look in. It could possibly even drown out New/Recent Posts.

What you really need is some kind of 'sub-thread' ability - so you have a season thread and in that there are individual episode threads. I don't know if that'd work, though.

Oh, watching the 'Beyond Stranger Things' thing reminded me of something else


Spoiler: Final episode



I've never been a huge fan of the whole 'kill the Queen, kill the soldiers', hive-mind device. Always seems a little "we don't know how to end this".


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 30, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Simply too many threads; three or four seasons on the go at the same time and threads on other subjects would never get a look in. It could possibly even drown out New/Recent Posts.
> 
> What you really need is some kind of 'sub-thread' ability - so you have a season thread and in that there are individual episode threads. I don't know if that'd work, though.
> 
> ...


My own fault for clicking that, but can you please put which episode the spoiler relates to in future.

 @ me


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 30, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> My own fault for clicking that, but can you please put which episode the spoiler relates to in future.
> 
> @ me


Ah, bollix, sorry - late night posting


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 30, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's just going to end up like eerie Indiana.



god damn. haven't heard that name in decades. that was a show i loved watching.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 30, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> god damn. haven't heard that name in decades. that was a show i loved watching.


Well maybe round the twist then. . . In my pants.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 30, 2017)

Final episode to watch tonight. On the whole really, really loved Series 2. Thought the episode with the 



Spoiler



John Hughes adolescent baddies was a mis-step in terms of ridiculous characters we were supposed to invest in having known them all of 3 minutes


 but that was far outweighed by more or less everything else. I'm really looking forward to episode 9.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 30, 2017)

Finished. Blubbed 

More! More!


----------



## T & P (Oct 30, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Finished. Blubbed
> 
> More! More!


If you haven't done so already, go watch Super 8. Very similar on many levels and it'll cure the itch, for two hours at least.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2017)

Watched in 3 chunks and loved it! I liked it more than the first one. There were some genuinely scary moments in this one - for me anyway. I agree with what's been said above about



Spoiler



the gang of teen baddies and the sister in Chicago being a bit of a waste of time. I suppose plotwise they needed to get Eleven out of Hawkins for a while and give her a way to tap into her anger to boost her powers so she could close the door. And to come back with her "bitchin" new look. Otherwise, it seemed to have little point.

And her closing the door was awsome!!!!


----------



## gawkrodger (Nov 3, 2017)

just finished watching it. Another enjoyable season. Not sure how well a third would work


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 3, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> just finished watching it. Another enjoyable season. Not sure how well a third would work


Well they'll be a year or so older 

Not joking, half the enjoyment is watching them going through that period in life.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 3, 2017)

My favourite bit was...



Spoiler



When they're trying to trap Dart in the junkyard and it turns out there are _fucking loads_ of the things. A really clever way of escalating the scale of the threat without creating diminshed returns syndrome.



Also liked...



Spoiler



How the shadow monster was mostly only shown as drawings for much of the first half of the series. Really lets you feel the characters' sense of dread. I loved the visual hook of the scribble map too, although nothing is gonna beat the talking fairy lights.



Main complaint is that it was all a bit too ruthlessly efficient. Every character had a purpose and was driven directly towards it, you could guess most of what the new characters' arcs were gonna be after a few seconds of screen time.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 3, 2017)

Started this... Samwise fuckin Gamgee? what the fuck!


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 3, 2017)

Chilli.s said:


> Started this... Samwise fuckin Gamgee? what the fuck!


You'll regret that.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 4, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> You'll regret that.


Now I'm worried /intrigued... he doesn't turn out to be Sauron all along I hope.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2017)

Finished - pretty good


Spoiler: Spoiler



Great casting as always - 80s refs even in the casting with the Goonies' Sean Astin.
Was genuinely shocked and upset to see him die
I also didn't think much of the El road trip episode - that gang were very much like an 80s gang of ne'er-do-wells, but how would a criminal gang looking like like that last long before being caught? They wore masks at one point and I thought why are they bothering, esp when no effort's been made to hide the mohawk


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Finished - pretty good
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...


Of course it may be that 



Spoiler



the look of that bunch of baddies-with-hearts was in itself a nod to the film and TV of the period.  Among other things the show is a love letter to that era. Didn't stop that episode being a bit of a misstep but there may well be a valid reason for the styling.


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes, agree entirely with Catsbum. I thought the styling was pitch-perfect, very funny, and beautifully skewered the 80s cinematic conflation of criminal and sartorial subcultures. It was just 008’s motivation and choices that didn’t quite ring true.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2017)

Think back for example to 



Spoiler



Elias Koteas' Duncan in Some Kind of Wonderful or Ace Merill in Stand By Me. (Koteas was 26 when the former came out by the way, and looks it.)


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Think back for example to
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: stuff



I finished it and it was great, don't consider the ep with 8 a mis-step. Re the outsider punk crims from 80s stuff, they gave jonny 5 a sick makeover in short circuit 2. its a trope isn't it. of the time. I imagine we may see some of the other numbers in srs 3

I mean the last episode packed in all of it, I wanted to roll my eyes when the snow ball scene started but even my hard heart couldn't sneer. The story had earned it in spades and its completely in theme. Extra like for when fat kids (sorry) pet demadog lets them pass because of that lovely nougat. Very goonies logic.

The scene with el rage closing the gate while whatsis face was shotgunning monsters in the face was also brilliant.

And the two most justifiably paranoid parent in the world relax outside with a spliff as the dance goes on. Yes.


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 5, 2017)

It was a normal fag, surely.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> It was a normal fag, surely.


hmm. Possibly a white but or filterless one. I'll believe its a joint anyway


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 6, 2017)

Chilli.s said:


> Started this... Samwise fuckin Gamgee? what the fuck!



Funny when he joked about Pirate treasure....nice Goonies reference...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 6, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler: stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is everything I think too.



Spoiler



Even though it did feel tonally different and I was itching to know what was going on with the demodogs rising out of the gate in the lab, I liked episode 7. They needed eleven out of the way so she could come back and save the day, but it also worked to give her more of a personality. So far she's been nothing but a blank slate with ptsd, with only Hopper and her 4 buddies to learn from. She needed the opportunity to find herself. It means that in the future she's less of a kid just acting out at the injustice of her current situation, and has more to draw on. She starts to become a real person now. Something that ties in neatly and thematically with the birth certificate at the end. She's a real person now.

The rest of the series was of course excellent. I bloody love that when Joyce commits to something she really fucking commits. She instantly believes and throws herself into it. If series 3 doesn't have her home covered in something or another I will be very disappointed. I really liked seeing a tangled bundle of christmas lights at one point after Hopper chucked all the stuff out of the shed.

Will's actor, Noah Schnapp, was amazing. I suppose it was a bit of a gamble, since he was mostly absent for series 1, as to whether he could carry that kind of acting, but he was really astonishing. I'm interested to see what kind of connection he'll have to the Mind Flayer next series, whether it'll try to possess him again, or whether he won't be centred as the nexus for everything. Or, perhaps, we'll start to understand why it's always him. Maybe there's something deeper there, other than he just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time in the first series. I've heard that in the original storyboarding for the series, way back before it was even called Stranger Things, part of Will's thing was going to be his coming to terms with his sexuality. It might be that they bring elements of that into future series as the kids hit puberty face on, but if they do they'll have to be careful not to make it so it looks like he's the nexus because he's gay/bi or whatever. Anyway, no idea whether they will keep that part of his original character or not, so it's pointless speculation.

I LOVED Dustin's mum. They have a fantastic relationship (Mews notwithstanding).

I can't remember who said it (might have been on Beyond Stranger Things) but whoever said the scene in the car with Bob and Will, that they thought for a second Bob was going to be evil—that's exactly where my mind was too. He seemed so inoffensive, and to be giving Will the exact WRONG advice with that really handy Mr Baldo story...  I'm glad I was wrong though. I hope they have more 80s child stars making cameos or having more substantial roles in the future. Not so much that it becomes cliche, but it's such a nice nod to where this all comes from.



Anyway, top fucking class telly, that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2017)

Spoiler: Spoiler 80s film reference



who else noticed the theme tune from the Gremlins in the episode where Dustin brings Dart home?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 6, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler 80s film reference
> 
> 
> 
> who else noticed the theme tune from the Gremlins in the episode where Gabe brings Dart home?



I didn't because I've never seen that film. It's been added on Amazon.....so I plan to finally watch it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 6, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler 80s film reference
> 
> 
> 
> who else noticed the theme tune from the Gremlins in the episode where Gabe brings Dart home?





Spoiler



Who the heck is Gabe? You mean Dustin, the character played by Gaten Matarazzo?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> This is everything I think too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




there was a bit


Spoiler



where el is pre-going off to find her ma and the beardy copper/wills dad (who gets some excellent weary humour in during the first few eps) has come back after a mad bollocking to shout through the door and he is about to take a conciliatory tone, but sdecides to play hard instead and keep up the anger- anger through fear and that, fear of what will happen if either of them are stupid. And that whole 'don't be stupid' rules thing is clinched nicely in the last ep as they talk in the cab of the vehicle. Its the little touches that weave a whole picture.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> there was a bit
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler: Spoiler



Hopper isn't Will's dad


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 6, 2017)

Just finished a marathon session of series 1 and 2. So much to love - with lots of references for *geeks of a certain age*.

Bloody enjoyable stuff.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2017)

Finished and thoroughly enjoyed that 2nd season. It was the same, just bigger.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 7, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hopper isn't Will's dad



We know, but he's going to be eventually.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 7, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> We know, but he's going to be eventually.


He's going to be Hellboy next, I think.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 7, 2017)

#justice4benny

(Only really spoils S1, ALTHOUGH THERE ARE A COUPLE OF REFERENCES TO S2  )


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 7, 2017)

Honest Trailers are great.

#justice4benny


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 11, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> #justice4benny
> 
> (Only really spoils S1, ALTHOUGH THERE ARE A COUPLE OF REFERENCES TO S2  )




Also, what looks to be a big spoiler for GoT, dammnit.

Loved season 2, hadn't seen Sean Astin since The Strain. And 


Spoiler



the big smoke monster was like a cross between Lost's smoke monster and something out of Lovecraft


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 19, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> He's going to be Hellboy next, I think.



Whut? Ron Perlman is the one and only Hellboy


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 19, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Whut? Ron Perlman is the one and only Hellboy


And he still is...for a while.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 19, 2017)

Finally finished it. Loved it.



Spoiler



Bits I didn't like much:

Too much time on the Nancy/Jonathon romance

Kali and the punks would have been less jarring if they'd been on screen for just a couple of minutes in between eps 1 and 7. I didn't mind the episode in itself and think it'll be more enjoyable in retrospect if they bring them back in season 2

Too much mystery about who Max and Billy actually were. They should have just stated step-siblings straight away

Bits I really liked:

Justice for Barb. Her poor parents 

The way most people were actually kind of nice or at least had redeeming points. Like the truck driver, Bobwise Dadgee, the Aunt, Dustin's Mum, even the main scientist at the lab in the end. A lot of shows and movies go for the easy drama of having everyone be an arsehole (It did this - I didn't give a shit whether that clown ate everyone in the hellhole of a town) but in reality most people have at least some good points, and most people are not cruel to children

The 80s Easter eggs - I know some people hate them but they weren't too in your face

How realistic Joyce's behaviour was - really, really paranoid about her alive-again son, bereft at the loss of Bob, willing to do anything to save her son and I mean really anything

Bob. He was just so adorable though obviously marked for death from the start. Totally uncool, but in a positive way, unlike Mike's parents who also uncool but negatively. His death was truly horrible. It's unusual to see a positive step-parent-type character

The acting, esp El, Dustin and Joyce

Daddy Steve


----------



## scifisam (Nov 19, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> #justice4benny
> 
> (Only really spoils S1, ALTHOUGH THERE ARE A COUPLE OF REFERENCES TO S2  )




That's really good  Demogorgon though, not demigorgon! It's not half a gorgon!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 19, 2017)

Did anyone else think the Millenium Falcon model was wrong? It looked post 1997 (Special Editions)?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 19, 2017)

I kinda wished I hadn't seen the Beyond Stranger Things episode with 11 and Finn. They're really up themselves. 

The other kids seem unaffected, though.


----------



## T & P (Nov 19, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> I kinda wished I hadn't seen the Beyond Stranger Things episode with 11 and Finn. They're really up themselves.
> 
> The other kids seem unaffected, though.


I always give those after shows a miss. I find it really annoying how with some of them, Star Trek Discovery for instance, the after show auto plays after each episode.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 19, 2017)

T & P said:


> I always give those after shows a miss. I find it really annoying how with some of them, Star Trek Discovery for instance, the after show auto plays after each episode.


I hate the last ten minutes in wildlife shows when they show you how they got the shots. Sorry, don't care. I always turn off at that point.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 19, 2017)

scifisam said:


> Demogorgon though, not demigorgon! It's not half a gorgon!


Yeah, I bumped on that too


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 19, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> Did anyone else think the Millenium Falcon model was wrong? It looked post 1997 (Special Editions)?



Ruined the whole thing for me. Talk about breaking immersion!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 19, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> I hate the last ten minutes in wildlife shows when they show you how they got the shots. Sorry, don't care. I always turn off at that point.



That's the best bit!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 19, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> That's the best bit!


Don't be silly. Behind the scenes is boring. The _scenes_ are what you watch it for.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 19, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> Did anyone else think the Millenium Falcon model was wrong? It looked post 1997 (Special Editions)?


Their experiences with the Upside Down affected their temporal observations.

duh


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 19, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Don't be silly. Behind the scenes is boring. The _scenes_ are what you watch it for.



I dunno, the behind-the-scenes peek at just how much effort goes into the _scenes _kinda makes the whole thing more impressive.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 19, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I dunno, the behind-the-scenes peek at just how much effort goes into the _scenes _kinda makes the whole thing more impressive.


I think it spoils it, myself. But almost everyone else I speak to agrees with you that it's the "best bit". 

Anyway, Beyond Stranger Things has the Dean from Community, so that's good.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 19, 2017)

scifisam said:


> Bobwise Dadgee


----------



## scifisam (Nov 19, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> I think it spoils it, myself. But almost everyone else I speak to agrees with you that it's the "best bit".
> 
> Anyway, Beyond Stranger Things has the Dean from Community, so that's good.



I don't really like the ones in nature documentaries either (don't hate them but am just a bit meh) and definitely wouldn't want to watch one for a fiction programme every week. I loved the info in Beyond Stranger Things after I'd watched the whole series, but seeing one every week would completely take me out of the show. Beyond has some cool tidbits - like they talked about 



Spoiler



using Every Breath You Take in the final episode, and Gaten/Dustin was saying about how it was such a stalker song, and it turns out that's why they chose it. Yeah, partly because Max jokingly called Lucas a stalker and partly because of the massive creature still standing unseen over the school, watching them. Don't think I would have noticed the second implication on my own.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 19, 2017)

scifisam said:


> but seeing one every week would completely take me out of the show


Oh, god, yes, you have to wait to the end of the run to watch BST.


----------



## pesh (Nov 20, 2017)

Spoiler: Did anyone else...



think 'well you're not going to survive the series' as soon as Bob was introduced?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 20, 2017)

pesh said:


> Spoiler: Did anyone else...
> 
> 
> 
> think 'well you're not going to survive the series' as soon as Bob was introduced?





Spoiler



I was too busy trying to work out if he'd turn out to be evil. Along with Paul Reiser.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 20, 2017)

pesh said:


> Spoiler: Did anyone else...
> 
> 
> 
> think 'well you're not going to survive the series' as soon as Bob was introduced?



Yes, totally. But I don't necessarily mind when something's that obvious as long as it's carried out well.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 20, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> I think it spoils it, myself. But almost everyone else I speak to agrees with you that it's the "best bit".
> 
> Anyway, Beyond Stranger Things has the Dean from Community, so that's good.



Hearing Eleven's real voice (plummy english accent) was a bit of a bummer tbh.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 20, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Hearing eleven's real voice (plummy english accent) was a bit of a bummer tbh.


More weird was Jonathan's accent. I couldn't match it to his face!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 3, 2017)

Catching up now. Damn, its so good!


----------



## Mrs D (Feb 6, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Will's actor, Noah Schnapp, was amazing. I suppose it was a bit of a gamble, since he was mostly absent for series 1, as to whether he could carry that kind of acting, but he was really astonishing. I'm interested to see what kind of connection he'll have to the Mind Flayer next series, whether it'll try to possess him again, or whether he won't be centred as the nexus for everything. Or, perhaps, we'll start to understand why it's always him. Maybe there's something deeper there, other than he just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time in the first series. I've heard that in the original storyboarding for the series, way back before it was even called Stranger Things, part of Will's thing was going to be his coming to terms with his sexuality. It might be that they bring elements of that into future series as the kids hit puberty face on, but if they do they'll have to be careful not to make it so it looks like he's the nexus because he's gay/bi or whatever. Anyway, no idea whether they will keep that part of his original character or not, so it's pointless speculation.
> 
> Anyway, top fucking class telly, that.



I wouldn’t say it’s pointless speculation. I am pretty sure they haven’t abandoned that original pitch of his character. I mean he’s the only one not to have shown any romantic interest in girls for a start. Then there’s the bullying:




and then his mum is so proud of his rainbow ships 




Pretty sure it could be done without making him the gay full of evils. I doubt he’ll have that connection next season anyway what with it being burned out of him.


----------



## xenon (Feb 6, 2018)

new to Netflix, watched both series recently. Very good. Lots of likeable characters. Great music by Survive too. Thought S2 dragged a little bit but you can't get pacing to everyone's tastes. S3 has been commissioned AFAIK. Hope we get to know a bit more about the Upsidedown, more secrets.


----------



## Cid (Sep 13, 2018)

I've just finished watching 1+2, thought it was amazing... Some worrying traits in 2 though. The Kali side plot was weak... And the shear number of people who know mean the kind of mystery that was so great in S1 isn't possible. I mean the sort of group of kids against something much bigger thing. But still, best TV in a long time.


----------



## campanula (Sep 14, 2018)

Well, cos of seasonal insomnia, I have trundled through this over 4 tedious nights, Regardless of the asinine small town US nostalgia fest (was just about able to  avoid too much eye-rolling ), I am not going to attempt series 2 (or 3 for that matter) as this must have been the dullest, darkest, most impossible to watch filming I have endured for years. True,  I have been in 3am desperation mode...but I have literally had to juggle the monitor and turn brightness levels to 100, in order to see anything, squinting madly into the gloom. How can almost an entire series be filmed in fucking darkness...and even the daylight scenes (few) are grey.

I have an infected rose thorn (or maybe pyracantha) lodged in my thumb or I would be placidly and mindlessly knitting during the 3-6am sleepless period. My free Netflix month runs out next week anyway...but yeah, I was really hoping to find a handy, time-filling solution to wakeful nights. Jigsaws?

eta - I liked the shitty 'Craftsman' bungalow type houses - far more believeable than the usual McMansion with white picket fence...although there was perfectly good lighting available in the 80s so why it was still a drear fest I am not sure.


----------



## Reno (Sep 14, 2018)

Stranger Things is lit to resemble the films of the period which it is a homage to. Scifi and horror flicks from the late 70s/80s all look like that. I had no problem seeing anything, so either you were too tired, your monitor is crap or all you are used to otherwise is the news and Britsh sitcoms from the 70s.


----------



## pesh (Sep 14, 2018)

Yep, your monitors fucked.


----------

